# الرب في العُلى أقدر...!!



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرب في العُلى أقدر





رفعت الأنهار يا رب، رفعت الأنهار صوتها. ترفع الأنهار عجيجها. من أصوات مياه كثيرة، من غمار أمواج البحر، الرب في العُلى أقدر ( مز 93: 3 ، 4)

وقف صاحب المزمور، في البداية، أمام النهر محملِقًا فيه، أي أنه كان واقفًا أمام مشكلته الصعبة يحدق النظر فيها، لذلك خاف منها وارتعب. لكن يتضح من كلماته أيضًا أنه بسرعة انتبه لخطئه، فأعطى للنهر ظهره؛ أي أنه تحوَّل عن مشكلته، وأدار للرب وجهه مشتكيًا الأنهار له، فقال: «رفعت الأنهار يا رب، رفعت الأنهار صوتها».

نستنتج هذا من كونه ينادي الرب قائلاً: «يا رب»، ولا بد لمن ينادي شخصًا أن يكون وجهه نحو، وبالتالي صارت المشكلة خلفه. 
كما نستنتجه من كونه يتكلم عن فعلها بصيغة الماضي قائلاً: «رفعت» وليس في الحاضر "ترفع" مع أن المشكلة ما زالت موجودة!

ذلك لأنه اتجه إلى الرب، فصار الحاضر أمامه الآن، ليس المشكلة التي تُخيفه، بل الرب القادر عليها.
 وكم نحتاج أن نتعلم منه هذا الدرس الرائع: فالوقوف أمام مشاكلنا محملقين فيها لن يحلها، وكل ما سيفعله هو أنه سيملأ نفوسنا هلعًا، وقلوبنا انزعاجًا وخوفًا. 
فماذا عساه يستفيد هذا الذي يقف أمام عجيج الأنهار يوم فيضانها؟ إنه لن يحصد سوى الخوف الشديد، بل وربما تجرفه الأنهار بمياهها وتدمره بفيضانها.

لذلك حري بنا أن نفعل كما فعل كاتب هذا المزمور: أن نحوِّل وجوهنا عن مشاكلنا، ونكف عن التأمل فيها، ونعطيها ظهورنا، ولو مؤقتًا، لا كمن يتجاهلها، أو كمن يحاول أن يهرب منها، أو كما يفعل بعض المرضى النفسيين فينكرون أصلاً وجودها؛ كلا، بل نعطيها ظهورنا لكي نُدير وجوهنا لإلهنا، 
ولكي نتجه بكل طاقتنا وأحاسيسنا وأفكارنا نحو هذا الذي هو وحده القادر على أن يخلصنا منها.

أ ليس هذا عين ما فعلته تلك المرأة العظيمة؛ المرأة الشونمية، عندما فاجأتها الأنهار بأسخف فيضان فخطفت منها وحيدها، يقول الكتاب عنها:
 «فصعدت وأضجعته على سرير رجل الله وأغلقت عليه وخرجت» ( 2مل 5: 21 )، 
ويا لروعة كلمة «وخرجت»، أي أنها تحولت عن مشكلتها.

وهكذا فعل صاحب هذا المزمور، لقد تحول إلى هذا المكتوب عنه: «من ثمّ يقدر أن يخلِّص أيضًا إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله، إذ هو حي
 في كل حين ليشفع فيهم» ( عب 7: 25 ).

منقول
*​


----------

